# Messages : état reste sur 'Déconnecté'...



## kenamon (25 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire la MAj vers Mountain Lion (je suis en retard je sais  ) et je découvre iMessage. 
Quand j'ouvre iMessage j'ai l'impression que je suis pas connecté car dans la bar des menus mon état est déconnecté et quand quand je clique sur disponible rien ne se passe. 






Quand je vais dans le menu de Message puis 'mon état' je suis en mode disponible mais c'est grisé, je peux rien modifier. 






Les deux menus se contredise ? Comment rester connecté quand mon mac est allumé pour recevoir des messages. 

Ca peut paraitre bête mais je trouve pas et j'ai du mal à comprendre. 

Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h20 ----------

Je précise que j'ai eu un begue (que beaucoup de personne ont eu) au moment de l'enregistrement "Une erreur de serveur s&#8217;est produite lors de l&#8217;enregistrement. Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement". 
J'ai modifié le fichier host pour pouvoir m'enregistrer. 

Le problème peut venir de là ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 je suppose que tu parles de "Messages", pas iMessage.

J'arrive à reproduire exactement ce que tu décris en allant dans Messages / Préférences / Comptes, et en décochant "Activer ce compte".

Donc questions :

- as-tu vraiment au moins un compte configuré complètement ?

- si oui, "Activer ce compte" est-il coché ?


----------



## kenamon (25 Novembre 2012)

En effet je parle de Message et non iMessage je vais modifier  

Oui mon compte est bien activé et il est configuré. 








------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*On va modifier le titre, mais aussi déménager vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2012)

Alors, pour info :

Quand je désactive mes comptes iChat / Messages (comptes AIM de AOL), et que je laisse seulement mon compte iMessage avec "Activer ce compte" coché, j'ai le même résultat que celui que tu décris dans ton premier message.

Donc ça parait "normal" mais je ne peux pas t'en dire plus car je n'ai jamais utilisé ce compte iMessage :rose:


----------



## kenamon (25 Novembre 2012)

Je viens de décoché 'Activé ce compte' pour le recocher mais maintenant ca mouline dans le vide, impossible de réactivé. 
Je pense que ça doit être un le problème que j'avais lors de la première activation. "Une erreur de serveur sest produite lors de lenregistrement. Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement"

Du coup quelqu'un à la solution à ce problème ?


----------



## lio31 (25 Novembre 2012)

Mon commentaire n'amènera pas grand chose mais depuis mon passage en mountain lion, iMessage (sous message) déconnecte au bout de quelques secondes. Je m'explique: je l'active sous préférences, j'ai juste le temps d'envoyer un message (je vois bien qu'il est distribué et même lu) puis un pop up m'invite à redonner mon mot de passe.

Parallèlement à cela, mon compte iMessage sous iPhone et iPad marche correctement.

Je lis ci et là que c'est buggé complet... j'attends la prochaine version de ML en espérant que cela améliore qq chose (qui chez moi marchait super bien en version beta sur Lion....)


----------



## kenamon (25 Novembre 2012)

Je réinstalle Mountain Lion mais proprement et je verrai si le problème persiste ...


----------



## kenamon (28 Novembre 2012)

Après une installation propre ça fonctionne correctement


----------

